# Oberon discontinuing e-reader sleeves



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

Oberon just posted on FB that they are discontinuing the e-reader sleeves so if you want one, now's the time to order.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I ordered one for my new Kindle Paperwhite when it gets here....I love the sleeves, the journal type is nice, but makes the Kindle so much heavier.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I do like the sleeves, and use one for my Nexus.  It's very rugged but looks great.

Hmm, the colours I would choose for the designs I like are already gone.  Hummingbird in blue and Avenue of Trees in green.  Oh well, my credit card will like me.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered two minis -- Tree of Life in saddle and Celtic Hounds in wine.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> I ordered two minis -- Tree of Life in saddle and Celtic Hounds in wine.


Seems to be much opinion difference re the mini or the small size for paper white..


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sheldon said:


> Seems to be much opinion difference re the mini or the small size for paper white..


Oberon recommended small sleeve for the KT. Small sleeve negated the small size of the KT for me. So I ordered the mini for my KT. It fit like it was custom made. PERFECTLY. PW being just slightly smaller fits easily in my mini sleeve. I ordered two more (couldn't decide which) because there will be no more and they are beautiful. Oberon covers are too heavy and bulky for me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Bummer. I love my sleeve for my K3. I don't want to buy a sleeve that I might not use and I don't intend on buying a paperwhite. Bummed that they won't be there for when I do buy a new ereader. Heck. I would love a sleeve for my IPad.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

MamaProfCrash said:


> Bummer. I love my sleeve for my K3. I don't want to buy a sleeve that I might not use and I don't intend on buying a paperwhite. Bummed that they won't be there for when I do buy a new ereader. Heck. I would love a sleeve for my IPad.


I think there's a good chance that any future Kindle touch e-readers won't be any larger than the Paperwhite. Yes, you'd be taking a chance, but if you think one day you will be getting a Kindle touch e-reader and like the Oberon mini sleeve I'd get one before they're gone.

My two mini sleeves came today. Fit the Paperwhite perfectly. KTouch is just a little snug. Like the mini I've had for a while, I'm sure they will stretch a little with use.


----------

